# Italia Spagna: finale europei Under 21. Martedì 18 Giugno



## admin (15 Giugno 2013)

Risultato finale: Spagna Italia 4-2. Spagna Campione d'Europa.


Grazie alla vittoria conquistata sull'Olanda grazie ad un gol di Borini, l'*Italia* approda alla *finale degli Europei Under 21*. Gli azzurrini dovranno vedersela contro la *Spagna*, che nel pomeriggio ha travolto la Norvegia per 3-0. Con un gran gol di Isco ( http://www.milanworld.net/gol-di-isco-spagna-norvegia-3-0-video-vt7836.html ).

La partita si disputerà *Martedì 18 Giugno 2013* alle ore 18 presso lo stadio di Gerusalemme.

*Dove vedere, guardare, in tv la finale di Euro 2013 Under 21 tra Italia e Spagna?*

La partita verrà trasmessa, in diretta, dalla *Rai*.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2013)

Pensare che ho bestemmiato Borini e Insigne per tutta la partita..


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Portiamo a casa il trofeo dai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

la nazionale A ha perso 4-0

l'under 21 per me farà più o meno lo stesso 

MA CREDIAMOCI LO STESSO


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> la nazionale A ha perso 4-0
> 
> l'under 21 per me farà più o meno lo stesso
> 
> MA CREDIAMOCI LO STESSO



Ma cosa si vuole di più? in 2 anni arrivi in finale sia all'Europeo dei grandi che con l'U21 senza parecchi giocatori che sono passati in prima squadra.
Nel 2010 figura di kakka, nel 2011 manco ci eravamo arrivati alla fase finale con l'under grazie al raccomandato Casiraghi, ora siamo ritornati sui nostri standard e i talenti ci sono eccome.
Comunque Regini mi sembra più un centrale che un terzino, si poteva chiaramente Santon onestamente però va bene così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma cosa si vuole di più? in 2 anni arrivi in finale sia all'Europeo dei grandi che con l'U21 senza parecchi giocatori che sono passati in prima squadra.
> Nel 2010 figura di kakka, nel 2011 manco ci eravamo arrivati alla fase finale con l'under grazie al raccomandato Casiraghi, ora siamo ritornati sui nostri standard e i talenti ci sono eccome.
> Comunque Regini mi sembra più un centrale che un terzino, si poteva chiaramente Santon onestamente però va bene così.



appunto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

questa volta dobbiamo vincere anche se sarà difficile


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2013)

Affronteremo una squadra meno straripante dell'Olanda,ma più solida e concreta.Sarà ancora più difficile,ma possiamo sicuramente farcela.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Oggi alle ore 18 la finale


----------



## Solo (18 Giugno 2013)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Ero convinta che si giocasse stasera.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Non voglio essere pessimista, ma onestamente la Spagna è di un altro livello. Non sarà 4-0 ma 2 peri l'Italia gli prende.

Dato statistico che fa rabbrividire... la Spagna non perde da 25 partite, e non ha ancora preso gol in questo europpeo....


----------



## jaws (18 Giugno 2013)

La decide Immobile


----------



## Serginho (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere pessimista, ma onestamente la Spagna è di un altro livello. Non sarà 4-0 ma 2 peri l'Italia gli prende.
> 
> Dato statistico che fa rabbrividire... la Spagna non perde da 25 partite, e non ha ancora preso gol in questo europpeo....



Qualche giorno fa per te l'Olanda era già campione d'Europa


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;211522 ha scritto:


> Ero convinta che si giocasse stasera.


si gioca stasera


----------



## BB7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> si gioca stasera



No la partita è alle 18.00, probabilmente B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ pensava si giocasse più tardi


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Sarà difficile perché la Spagna è davvero forte, però mai dire mai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No la partita è alle 18.00, probabilmente B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ pensava si giocasse più tardi



Sisi  pensavo si giocasse stasera verso le 21


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Ciao già finita.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Gol Spagna di Thiago Alcantara. Sono troppo forti, noi stiamo giocando impauriti però. Cosi ne prendiamo minimo cinque.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Difesa in stato di ebbrezza.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Se ciao


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo immobileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2013)

goal facile facile...Spagna gia' padrona


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia,sono entrati in campo *terrorizzati*.Così non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Immobileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Pareggio


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Ciroooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2013)

che goal bellissimooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mamma mia,sono entrati in campo *terrorizzati*.Così non si va da nessuna parte.



Scritto circa 5 secondi prima del pareggio.Milan World colpisce ancora


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Giugno 2013)

Cirooo a papaaaa


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Si nota che la difesa è interista...gli spagnoli si infilano come topi nel formaggio per ora...


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

Verratti un killer


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

Bardi


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Ecco la rete di *Immobile*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Bardi  Ma perchè non prenderlo? Quanto può costare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Bardi è dell'Inter figuriamoci se lo vendono a noi tra l'altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

pensate che volendo questa under 21 poteva schierare de sciglio el shaarawy e balotelli allora sì che volevo vedere che combinava la spagna


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

gol mangiato da florenzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ragazzi, ma sto Bianchetti di chi è? E' tanta roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

stra-finita


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2013)

Thiago Alcantara...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

La nostra difesa sembra quella di Tahiti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Rifinita  sono troppo forti, poi in difesa con i perdazzurro capirai


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Altra papera difensiva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ancora Thiago Alcantara, Bardi stava facendo n'altro miracolo. Dai Ragazzi, non mollate!


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

Caldirola a farfalle, finita dai


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

Onestamente due categorie diverse


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Caldirola sembra Bonera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma sto Bianchetti di chi è? E' tanta roba.



Inter


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Comunque altro che Tevez, io andrei di corsa a prendere Alcantara.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2013)

saranno + forti ma han fatto due go su due errori nostri. ci stessero con la testa cavolo... dietro loro sono veramente poca cosa


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

sì ciao


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Rigore...se segnano è finita...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma ceh rigore è????????????????? ha preso la palla


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2013)

Scandaloso!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Rigore Spagna, finita. Dai Bardi fai sto miracolo!


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Beh, che pretendete? Gli spagnoli giocano nei top club europei. I nostri in Serie B.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma quale rigore


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Partita quasi in ghiaccio per gli spagnoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Vala finita tripletta di Alcantara, va beh.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

3-1.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

finirà 5 o 6 a 1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, che pretendete? Gli spagnoli giocano nei top club europei. I nostri in Serie B.



Parole sante.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (18 Giugno 2013)

Il rigore è vergognoso, come fa la palla a tornare indietro se non quando viene toccata dal difensore?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Difesa assolutamente non all'altezza...


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Giugno 2013)

Rigore regalato la palla e' stata presa e a palla lontana lo prende con la gamba di richiamo


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, che pretendete? Gli spagnoli giocano nei top club europei. I nostri in Serie B.


poco da aggiungere,la sacrosanta verita' e qui si vede la grande differenza


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque altro che Tevez, io andrei di corsa a prendere Alcantara.



sì ciao dopo stasera lo paghi 3 volte di più


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma perché da sei sette anni a questa parte i centrali difensivi italiani, storicamente fortissimi, sono diventati tutti bidonazzi senza speranza? Perché non riusciamo più a sfornare i Nesta e i Cannavaro?


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

Ritornerà a vincere il Calcio quando tutto il noioso movimento calcistico spagnolo tornerà nell'anonimato in cui è sempre stato per tutta la sua storia, escludendo alcuni anni su cui preferisco non dire cosa penso.

- - - Updated - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché da sei sette anni a questa parte i centrali difensivi italiani, storicamente fortissimi, sono diventati tutti bidonazzi senza speranza? Perché non riusciamo più a sfornare i Nesta e i Cannavaro?



Purtroppo l'unico vero talento in difesa al momento è il nostro buon Mattia, ma anche lui si deve confermare su questi livelli.
Speriamo che escano altri De Sciglio in difesa il prima possibile.


----------



## iceman. (18 Giugno 2013)

Alcantara non tradisce "cit


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ritornerà a vincere il Calcio quando tutto il noioso movimento calcistico spagnolo tornerà nell'anonimato



Finché loro riusciranno a sfornare palleggiatori di questo livello il calcio spagnolo è destinato a dominare a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

Comunque è sempre incredibile come questi riescano a correre sempre a 1000, tutte le competizioni, dall'U17 all' over 60.


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Giugno 2013)

Spagna niente di che e' avanti con 3 errori individuali dei nostri, se florenzi segnava eravamo avanti, ora deve levare insigne che non ne ha più e gli fa di nuovo male la caviglia, dentro saponara


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Finchè si continua a produrre terzini come Donati o Regini, che hanno piedi storti, o centravanti senza un briciolo di tecnica come Borini non si va molto lontano...


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (18 Giugno 2013)

Merito del campionato ridicolo senza competizione che giocano per 9 mesi.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque è sempre incredibile come questi riescano a correre sempre a 1000, tutte le competizioni, dall'U17 all' over 60.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Ok,loro sono forti,ma alla fine abbiamo preso tre gol su papere difensive eh.Se ci svegliamo possiamo farcela.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì ciao dopo stasera lo paghi 3 volte di più



Ha la clausola di rescissione fissata a 18 milioni fino al 31 luglio.Da prendere immediatamente.


----------



## Hammer (18 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, che pretendete? Gli spagnoli giocano nei top club europei. I nostri in Serie B.



Stesso pensiero avuto durante la partita


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Merito del campionato ridicolo senza competizione che giocano per 9 mesi.



il nostro invece è competitivissimo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque è sempre incredibile come questi riescano a correre sempre a 1000, tutte le competizioni, dall'U17 all' over 60.



in realtà fanno "correre" benissimo la palla,è questo il loro segreto.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok,loro sono forti,ma alla fine abbiamo preso tre gol su papere difensive eh.Se ci svegliamo possiamo farcela.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha la clausola di rescissione fissata a 18 milioni fino al 31 luglio.Da prendere immediatamente.



Da prendere cosa??? Che per acquistare il fenomeno Diamanti a 8 mln, dobbiamo cederne 3 o 4. Sulla partita che dire.....



siamo scarsi e fessi. Verratti sarà anche bravo, ma fa 3000 falli a partite, beccando sistematicamente il giallo dopo 15-20 minuti. Gli altri sono da mani nei capelli, escluso Bardi, che è bravo.


----------



## BB7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Sono troppo più forti... è vero che i gol sono frutto di errori abbastanza individuali ma ragazzi quando ti pressano senza lasciarti il tempo di respirare prima o poi l'errore capita c'è poco da fare... Il rigore si può dare siamo onesti, se ce lo fischiavano a favore nessuno avrebbe detto nulla. Se guardate il replay il difensore italiano colpisce contemporaneamente sia la palla che il piede dell'avversario, poi comunque sia gli impedisce di recuperare la sfera dato che lo falcia... L'italia se vuole avere una possibilità di vincere deve giocare di lanci lunghi a sorprendere la difesa come nel primo gol o nell'occasione di Florenzi


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

Possono vincere pure l'Europeo e la Confederations, basta che non vincano il prossimo mondiale.
Spero vinca la Germania o il Brasile piuttosto, ma non loro.
Non li tollero a livelli incredibili e trovo il gioco delle squadre spagnole terribilmente noioso.
Tra Francia e Spagna quasi preferisco la Francia


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da prendere cosa??? Che per acquistare il fenomeno Diamanti a 8 mln, dobbiamo cederne 3 o 4.



Non raccontiamoci le favole,quando c'è da prendere un attaccante forte,il ventello lo tiriamo *sempre* fuori,spero che abbiano la decenza di farlo anche per un centrocampista.Sfanculi Boateng a 10/15 milioni e il resto penso che il Milan possa permetterselo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (18 Giugno 2013)

Ste partite contro Spagna/Barca ecc le vinci in 3 modi: squadra corta, massimizzare le opportunità che si hanno, i due centrali difensivi devono essere perfetti.

Il livello delle due squadre è molto diverso, ma Caldirola e Bianchetti stanno facendo una prestazione vergognosa e questo è il risultato.


----------



## almilan (18 Giugno 2013)

questi vinceranno europeo e mondiale ancora per diversi anni ahimè


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo più forti... è vero che i gol sono frutto di errori abbastanza individuali ma ragazzi quando ti pressano senza lasciarti il tempo di respirare prima o poi l'errore capita c'è poco da fare... Il rigore si può dare siamo onesti, se ce lo fischiavano a favore nessuno avrebbe detto nulla. Se guardate il replay il difensore italiano colpisce contemporaneamente sia la palla che il piede dell'avversario, poi comunque sia gli impedisce di recuperare la sfera dato che lo falcia... L'italia se vuole avere una possibilità di vincere deve giocare di lanci lunghi a sorprendere la difesa come nel primo gol o nell'occasione di Florenzi



Prende prima la palla poi nello slancio della scivolata lo atterra, poteva essere considerato come involontario secondo me, non avevano bisogno del solito rigorino comunque, la partita era già in ghiaccio anche perché l'unico modo per metterli un po' sotto pressione era segnare il 2-1 subito e poi catenaccio totale.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2013)

Quest'anno i club spagnoli hanno faticato e subito notevoli batoste, ma purtroppo la nazionale è un altro discorso. Sfornano fuoriclasse con una frequenza impressionante, vedere che molti dei loro under 21 ha già giocato titolare in Champions è imbarazzante. Quando finirà questa generazione d'oro finirà il loro ciclo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non raccontiamoci le favole,quando c'è da prendere un attaccante forte,il ventello lo tiriamo *sempre* fuori,spero che abbiano la decenza di farlo anche per un centrocampista.Sfanculi Boateng a 10/15 milioni e il resto penso che il Milan possa permetterselo.



L'attaccante è quello che serve per far contenti i tifosi, nei momenti in cui serve l'appoggio generale, anche per motivi extracalcistici. Noi, avendo quel presidente, non siamo una società come le altre, quindi non cederanno mai un centrocampista a 15 per prenderne uno di livello simile o superiore. Al massimo finanzieranno l'acquisto di Tevez o tale Diamantino.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2013)

e preparatevi perchè in caso di secondo posto nel girone in confederation cup ci ritroveremmo tra le pelotas ancora gli spagnoli


----------



## pennyhill (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non raccontiamoci le favole,quando c'è da prendere un attaccante forte,il ventello lo tiriamo *sempre* fuori,spero che abbiano la decenza di farlo anche per un centrocampista.Sfanculi Boateng a 10/15 milioni e il resto penso che il Milan possa permetterselo.



Chiedi a fester di prendere un giocatore con la concorrenza di tutte le big d’Europa, da quanto tempo non lo fa?


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma vendessimo Boateng e Robinho per pagare la clausola di Thiago? ma Thiago Silva gliel'avrei dato a loro l'anno scorso e mi sarei preso lui quest'anno grazie ad un "accordo" precedente..


----------



## BB7 (18 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Prende prima la palla poi nello slancio della scivolata lo atterra, poteva essere considerato come involontario secondo me, non avevano bisogno del solito rigorino comunque, la partita era già in ghiaccio anche perché l'unico modo per metterli un po' sotto pressione era segnare il 2-1 subito e poi catenaccio totale.



Sicuramente non è un rigore netto ma come ho detto a volte si da altre no... io piuttosto me la prenderei col difensore che oltre a farsi bruciare in velocità poi entra in modo sconsiderato


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2013)

Bardi comunque è veramente un bel portierino. Fossi nell'Inter penserei seriamente di vendere Handanovic per far cassa e puntare su di lui.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'attaccante è quello che serve per far contenti i tifosi, nei momenti in cui serve l'appoggio generale, anche per motivi extracalcistici. Noi, avendo quel presidente, non siamo una società come le altre, quindi non cederanno mai un centrocampista a 15 per prenderne uno di livello simile o superiore. Al massimo finanzieranno l'acquisto di Tevez o tale Diamantino.



Oddio,se prendessero Thiago,di questi tempi,i milanisti correrebbero nudi in strada e cambierebbero tutti il proprio nome in "Silvio Onnipotente" 



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedi a fester di prendere un giocatore con la concorrenza di tutte le big d’Europa, da quanto tempo non lo fa?



Però in questo caso il prezzo d'acquisto è fisso,quindi l'unica asta che potrebbe crearsi sarebbe sull'ingaggio.Tuttavia,una cosa che possiamo promettere,a dispetto delle big,è l'assoluta titolarità del giocatore.
Comunque che lo prendano o no è un "dettaglio",ovviamente se il City gli da 5 milioni a stagione non possiamo farci nulla,ma a me interessa che ci provino fino alla fine,per dimostrare che non siamo un club morto.


----------



## DannySa (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma quando segna 'sto Florenzi, mamma mia


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

ma cosa ci fa sborini ancora in campo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



> Tuttavia,una cosa che possiamo promettere,a dispetto delle big,è l'assoluta titolarità del giocatore.



con Allegri Thiago sarebbe in ballottaggio con Muntari e Flamini


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oddio,se prendessero Thiago,di questi tempi,i milanisti correrebbero nudi in strada e cambierebbero tutti il proprio nome in "Silvio Onnipotente"



Aldilà che c'è la fila di squadre di premier pronta ad acquistare il ragazzo, centrocampisti e difensori non fanno gola al capo, è palese. Conosciamo la dirigenza da molto, non spendono cifre considerevoli per un centrocampisti dai tempi di Rui Costa, che peraltro giocava avanzato, sulla trequarti, quindi non la classica mezzala alla Isco o Alcantara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Gabbiano al posto di Immobile!?!E Sborini?



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> con Allegri Thiago sarebbe in ballottaggio con Muntari e Flamini



Ehhhh purtroppo per Thiago serve solidità


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

entra insaponato


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

Dentro Ricky.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Come già fatto notare da altri, la nota più negativa è la difesa. Se questa è la migliore poveri noi in prospettiva nazionale maggiore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Giugno 2013)

oleeeeee arriva il poker rigore per la spagna


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

rigore bis


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Vergognoso concedere due rigori in una finale,difesa scandalosa.
E spero che [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] abbia ragione su Regini,sennò stiamo freschi


----------



## Frikez (18 Giugno 2013)

Fortissimo Regini


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

non si fermeranno a 4


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2013)

Risultato eccessivamente punitivo.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia quanto li odio.
Chi è che voleva la difesa dell'Under 21 al posto di quella della Nazionale maggiore che ha preso 2 gol in un allenamento contro Haiti? 
Forse nemmeno con De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Balotelli avremmo battuto questi dop... ehm questi enormi campioni.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Giugno 2013)

mazzate in ogni dove


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2013)

Ha fatto la differenza la nostra difesa mediocre. Sono più forti, ma di fatto tutti e 4 i gol glieli abbiamo regalati.


----------



## smallball (18 Giugno 2013)

la Spagna ha giochicchiato fino a oggi....


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma sto Saponara fa la riserva??


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Finitissima...qui finisce in goleada. Mi chiedo, se l'Italia è arrivata in finale, le altre squadre sono veramente scarse...


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Basta prendere stranieri,bisogna puntare sui fortissimi talenti italiani della serie b


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finitissima...qui finisce in goleada. Mi chiedo, se l'Italia è arrivata in finale, le altre squadre sono veramente scarse...



Oppure la Spagna è nettamente superiore a tutti.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finitissima...qui finisce in goleada. Mi chiedo, se l'Italia è arrivata in finale, le altre squadre sono veramente scarse...



E' questa Spagna che è assolutamente fuoriparametro per un Europeo U21.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Finitissima...qui finisce in goleada. Mi chiedo, se l'Italia è arrivata in finale, le altre squadre sono veramente scarse...




Oppure la Spagna è troppo forte.
Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tornino a non vincere niente per altri 100 anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Basta prendere stranieri,bisogna puntare sui fortissimi talenti italiani della serie b



se escludi gli spagnoli, sono i più forti


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Notare che diversi giocatori spagnoli saranno eleggibili anche per il prossimo Euro Under-21


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se escludi gli spagnoli, sono i più forti



ho dei dubbi,già con l'Olanda meritavamo di uscire se guardiamo il gioco espresso e le occassioni create.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Aspetta ancora un po',Sborini


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2013)

Borini gol...la Spagna ha mollato un po' si è rilassata...


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> ho dei dubbi,già con l'Olanda meritavamo di uscire se guardiamo il gioco espresso e le occassioni create.



l'olanda ha schierato gente già in nazionale maggiore e ha perso, quindi son scarsi... noi avremmo potuto mettere de sciglio elsha balotelli, inoltre marrone si è rotto nella prima partita


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

Il bambino invasore con la maglietta dell'Inter di Zanetti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma che security ridicola ? Tre invasioni di campo in un minuto ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Giugno 2013)

il risultato era ampiamernte scontato, ero tranquillissimo perchè sapevo sarebbe finita così.

Ho solo una paura: visto come ragionano molti italiani sui giovani anche qui dentro, che questi talenti non li valorizzerà nessuno...


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Giugno 2013)

Aldilà del risultato complimenti comunque agli Azzurrini.
Amo la Spagna e gli spagnoli, ma il mio odio verso il calcio spagnolo rimane intatto da sempre.
Ma forse proprio tutto lo sport spagnolo, in primis Nadal


----------



## The P (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vergognoso concedere due rigori in una finale,difesa scandalosa.
> E spero che [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] abbia ragione su Regini,sennò stiamo freschi



Devo dire che tutto sommato non ha fatto malissimo oggi da terzino... chi si trovava davanti era di altra categoria. Tutta la difesa è uscita malissimo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A malincuore devo dire che il peggiore dell'Italia è stato Verratti imho. Rossi ha giocato meglio di lui, che comunque è stato proprio assente.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Giugno 2013)

il tiki taka della spagna è noioso e spesso innervosisce avversari e spettatori, ma tratta due concetti basilari del calcio, fondamentali quando si punta a vincere:
1) il pallone è "il tuo migliore amico"
2) finché la palla la hai tu, non ce l'hanno gli avversari, quindi non puoi perdere

questo bisogna insegnare ai bambini fin da piccoli... poi si può anche vincere giocando "a non prendere" ma su 100 partite tra una generazione di tiki taka e una di catenacciari, 70-75 partite (se non di più) le vince il tiki taka


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Giugno 2013)

Al di là dei giocatori talentuosi e tutto il resto, è proprio l'idea di calcio che ha la spagna, che ha permesso loro di vincere parecchio in questi anni. Loro se hanno giovani rapidi e dal fisico esile, non li pompano come facciamo noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

Che palle ma è possibile che dobbiamo prendere sempre ste 4 peri?????

Ma invece di tornare con sta storia di fare gioco, perchè non facciamo quello che l'Italia sa fare? Catenaccio!!!!

Comunque mi raccontate i gol non ho visto la partita.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Giugno 2013)

questa comunque era per chi diceva che la più forte l'avevamo già incontrata ed era l'Olanda...forse non avete capito che in questo momento la Spagna è la NUMERO UNO per distacco ABISSALE sulla seconda, figuriamoci su chi insegue.

Essere finiti i primi dei normali lo considero un europeo vinto.

Poi nessuno mi toglierà dalla testa che questi spagnoli, per quanto siano bravi, siano pure "aiutati" e non voglio aggiungere altro.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Giugno 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> poco da aggiungere,la sacrosanta verita' e qui si vede la grande differenza



sì l'importante però è non fare gli ipocriti e quando ci accostano un giovane dire "che schifo, meglio Tevez o Diamanti"....poi a piangere per l'Under che perde sono buoni tutti. Io baratterei cinque anni di anonimato milanista per costruire una squadra di soli giovani fortissima modello Borussia,.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Giugno 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 2) finché la palla la hai tu, non ce l'hanno gli avversari, quindi non puoi perdere



a meno che non giochi per tahiti e ti fai gol da solo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Giugno 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma perché da sei sette anni a questa parte i centrali difensivi italiani, storicamente fortissimi, sono diventati tutti bidonazzi senza speranza? Perché non riusciamo più a sfornare i Nesta e i Cannavaro?




perchè preferiamo far giocare i Mexes e gli Zapata piuttosto che lanciare i giovani del nostro vivaio...non si creda che Nesta e Cannavaro fossero queste irediddio quando hanno iniziato..si è semplicemente puntato forte su di loro e sono venuti fuori.

Per quanto riguarda l'impoverimento del calcio italiano in generale (innegabile), posso solo dire: guardate i giovani che vengono su adesso che educazione ricevono, quanto vengono coccolati, sempre perdonati, viziati, fatti crescere nella bambagia, che modelli vengono loro proposti, e pensate a come son venuti su i nostri genitori, con quale educazione e con quale cultura del sacrificio. Pensate a questi giovani appena si vedono qualche migliaio di euro in mano che cultura della dedizione possono sviluppare... Sembreranno discorsi populisti, ma non è assolutamente un caso che alla prima generazione appartengano i Bonaventura e i Sau e alla seconda i Vialli e i Mancini.


----------



## BB7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque mi raccontate i gol non ho visto la partita.



Primo gol della Spagna al sesto minuto: Non mi ricordo chi della Spagna fa un bel numero e supera 3 difensori italiani (colpevolmente distratti) correndo verso la fascia, mette un bel cross di sinistro e Alcantara tutto solo a un passo dalla porta fa gol di testa.

Passano 4 minuti e Bianchetti dalla propria difesa effettua un lancio lungo molto preciso che scavalca i difensori spagnoli e trova Immobile che fa un bel stop di destro e scavalca il portiere con un pallonetto.

Sempre dalla fascia ma stavolta lontano dalla porta un giocatore spagnolo fa un cross lento e morbido ma la palla finisce proprio sul petto di Alcantara che si trova in mezzo ai 2 centrali azzurri. Poi sempre al volo effettua un bel tiro un pò fortunato che passa tra le gambe del portiere

Nel terzo gol spagnolo Tello con una grande accelerazione lascia sul posto il difensore italiano che lo segue e in scivolata prende un pò tutto. Il rigore è dubbio ma l'arbitro lo concede.

Il quarto gol viene sempre da rigore stavolta netto, dopo molti minuti di supremazia spagnola arriva la palla a Montoya che era in velocità e con un numero sposta la palla all'ultimo e il difensore italiano lo colpisce nettamente fuori tempo.

Secondo gol dell'Italia viene da una bella triangolazione di Insigne con Borini che tira da fuori area rasoterra e grazie anche a una leggera deviazione la mette a fil di palo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Primo gol della Spagna al sesto minuto: Non mi ricordo chi della Spagna fa un bel numero e supera 3 difensori italiani (colpevolmente distratti) correndo verso la fascia, mette un bel cross di sinistro e Alcantara tutto solo a un passo dalla porta fa gol di testa.
> 
> Passano 4 minuti e Bianchetti dalla propria difesa effettua un lancio lungo molto preciso che scavalca i difensori spagnoli e trova Immobile che fa un bel stop di destro e scavalca il portiere con un pallonetto.
> 
> ...


2 rigori? 

Ok grazie.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (18 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' questa Spagna che è assolutamente fuoriparametro per un Europeo U21.



Questa Spagna (che io reputo stra-dopata ma anche oggettivamente fortissima) avrebbe battuto tutte le nostre precedenti Under vincenti. All'epoca non c'era una nazione così dominante, i più forti eravamo noi, ma non eravamo COSì più forti degli altri. Di contro, questa Under italiana avrebbe battuto tranquillamente quella del 2000 e quella del 2004, per dire. Quelle di maldini no, erano oggettivamente piene di grandi giocatori.


----------



## tequilad (19 Giugno 2013)

Troppa differenza di esperienza e qualità.


----------



## Albijol (19 Giugno 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Troppa differenza di esperienza e qualità.



Sì ma loro hanno portato in Israele la MIGLIORE ROSA POSSIBILE, con De Sciglio, Elsha e Balo ce la giocavamo alla pari, anzi secondo me vincevamo.


----------



## runner (19 Giugno 2013)

tre riflessioni direi che ci stanno tutte

1 - grandissimi i ragazzi che hanno onorato la Maglia Azzurra al meglio facendoci essere orgogliosi dei nostri giovani
2 - molti di questi dovranno essere titolari nei loro club se no non ha senso averceli visto che tecnicamente sono tutti forti
3 - come al solito gli Spagnoli hanno sempre i rigorini a favore nei momenti più importanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Giugno 2013)

grazie lo stesso...peccato per quel secondo rigore, restano cmq i migliori i Spagnoli


----------

